# Finally hatched



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

My red turquoise discus have been laying eggs once a week like clockwork for months now. Finally got to see a clutch hatch out. Cute little wigglers. Maybe if momma doesn't eat them all I can get some out and try to raise them. I hear that discus make good parents though. Maybe I will put the family in a 20 g and reserve them for breeding duties. Just though I would share.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Put me down for three.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

We will see how it goes. There are sixteen in there now. They look to be about ready to become free swimmers. Hopefully. On the other side of the tank I have a newly paired set of red dragons laying eggs. Let's see if these things hatch out as well. So much for me not trying to breed these darn things. Guess I need to research discus breeding.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats! I think you need to look for another (bigger) tank so you can breed some more of these guys. Do you want your 10g back now for the fry or are you going to let momma and poppa handle it for now?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am going to let them have a go at it. I am not ready to try to do that myself yet. They are like clockwork though, so if this doesn't work out, there will be more next week or two.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congrats.

What size tank and set up are they breeding in?

I had a pair of Blue Diamonds that constantly bred in my 110 planted community tank. Course we all know how long they lasted.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jim, if you start breading ill start buying  

Also, i brought the worm feeders to the meeting yesterday and ment to send them home with matt. Some how they got picked up and put back in my stuff with all the plants.  If your going to be up this way let me know and we could meet up. I could always ship them too.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Have you ever raised Discus before? Do not seperate the fry for at least 2 months. They will feed off of the parents slime. Be sure not to leave them in too long or they will kill the parents by eating too much off of them. Congrats on the spawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Complete luck. They are in a 65 gallon growout with about 6.5 ph and 85 degree water. WC once or twice weekly. Just kinda happens over and over. This is the first time anything has actually hatched. I am going to let ma and pa have a go at it since there is another pair in there throwing eggs as well. And the only other tank I have set up now is a 55 g plant growout that I don't want a bunch of discus running around in. So nature has taken its course so far, so I am going to let it keep on taking its course. If they grow up big I will have a few fish available. I may break down and sell the other four red dragons that have not paired up yet as well. We'll see.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

All gone.  I got home from work today and my wife said they were moving with dad. She said she saw them swimming too far away from him. My guess is either snacks or filter. Next time.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thats a bumber. Sounds like your getting the bug to do something you were not all that interested in, or so it sounded to me, two weeks ago. At any rate, you know you can do it now.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

If you want to raise baby Discus put the pair in a bare bottom 20 by themselves with a heater and sponge filter, and a breeding cone of some sort. I saw this setup at a Discus breeders house.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know, I know. Much like pressurized co2, I am fighting the desire to do it. I am going to hold off as long as I can, tell myself I do not want to do this, and eventually break down. I was sad that I didn't at least get to see them attach to the parents. Must resist.


----------

